# Cruzar la línea en las calles



## Dunes

Bonjour,

Je ne saisis pas exactement le sens de l'expression "cruzar la línea en las calles" (à propos de quelqu'un qui a des obsessions et qui se dit : "no debo cruzar la línea en las calles"). 

Pourriez-vous m'éclairer ? S'agit-il d'une expression courante ou d'une idée très particulière ?


----------



## swift

Vamos a ver... El individuo en cuestión, ¿sufre de algún TOC? De ser así, se entendería la frase literalmente: no debe cruzar la línea en las calles; quizá el traspasar líneas genere en él ansiedad. Por lo demás, no tengo noticia de que se trate de una expresión familiar.

Escucha otras opiniones.


----------



## Dunes

Gracias. Est-ce que "je ne dois pas couper les lignes des trottoirs" pourrait être une traduction acceptable ?


----------



## swift

Dunes said:


> Gracias. Est-ce que "je ne dois pas couper les lignes des trottoirs" pourrait être une traduction acceptable ?



Pourquoi couper? Je dirais plutôt "franchir" ou "traverser".


----------



## Dunes

Parce que je ne sais pas si en français, on comprendrait bien de quoi il s'agit, si on dit "franchir la ligne des trottoirs" ou "traverser la ligne des trottoirs" ? Mais peut-être ai-je tort ?


----------



## swift

Dunes said:


> Parce que je ne sais pas si en français, on comprendrait bien de quoi il s'agit, si on dit "franchir la ligne des trottoirs" ou "traverser la ligne des trottoires" ? Mais peut-être ai-je tort ?



À mon avis, c'est plutôt cette ligne dont il est question... Peut-être avec un peu plus de contexte...


----------



## Dunes

Je n'ai pas davantage de contexte, c'est cité comme exemple d'idée obsédante, de TOC. 
Si tu as raison et qu'il en s'agit pas des trottoirs, alors il faudrait dire "franchir la ligne continue d'une rue", et en français on dirait plus facilement me semble-t-il "ne pas traverser en dehors des clous" ?


----------



## swift

Dunes said:


> "ne pas traverser en dehors des clous" ?



Du point de vue sociolinguistique, ta proposition me semble tout à fait correcte. Cependant, il ne s'agit pas de traverser la rue, ni d'emprunter le passage piéton, ni de respecter les zones de marquage.


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,

Dans Google "cruzar la linea" (espagnol seul) ~ 145000 références ...

Dans tous les cas (héhé ... ceux que j'ai lus)  il s'agit de situation où nous dirions "passer les bornes" / "sauter le pas" / "franchir la frontière" / "se dévoiler" ... 
A partir de là, sans contexte il est difficile de dire ce qui convient.


----------



## Dunes

Merci à vous deux. Pour vous, "la linea en las calles", se réfère plutôt à la ligne tracée au milieu de la rue qu'aux motifs qui figurent parfois sur les trottoirs ?


----------



## camargo

Hola

Yo creo que son todo tipo de líneas dibujadas por les dalles (no sé si lo de les trottoirs se llama así), pintadas (par où l'on traverse), etc.
Es como una obsesión o un juego infantil. Depende para quién.
No lo veo como algo simbólico. Creo que son las líneas visuales. (después aparte están las resonancias de decir eso, jp, no?)
Y pienso ahora: quizás sea que no debe pisar las líneas?


Saludos

Saludos


----------



## jprr

camargo said:


> ...
> Y pienso ahora: quizás sea que no debe pisar las líneas?
> ...


Oui, ça peut aussi être cela...
Dunes, tu peux nous en dire un peu plus sur les obsessions en question ?


----------



## Dunes

Ahora bien. "Pisar" qui me semble pouvoir être traduit ici par "marcher sur" va, je crois, très bien. 
Il reste seulement à savoir s'il y a une expression en français permettant de dire à la fois les motifs ou lignes formées par les dalles des trottoirs, _et_ les passages piétons ou autres marquages au sol sur la chaussée ? Peut-être "_marcher sur les lignes tracées sur la chaussée_" ?


----------



## camargo

Y marcher sur les lignes dans les rues?
Es una pregunta por falta de conocimiento del idioma, no una propuesta (aclaro).


----------



## Dunes

J'ai l'impression que "marcher sur les lignes dans les rues" est sûrement plus littéral, mais un peu trop elliptique, au point que je ne comprenais pas ce que ça évoquait, d'où ma question sur le forum...


----------



## pikkabbu

sans contexte, toutes les traductions me paraissent fort aléatoires...

De toute façon, je remarque l'emploi de l'article défini singulier : "cruzar la linea en las calles", et je me demande si l'expression n'est pas simplement "cruzar la línea" et que "en las calles" (qui est au pluriel) n'est pas un simple complément de lieu.

Aunquel cas, le sens serait bien différent car "cruzar la línea" est en effet une expression toute faite. Ce serait la même chose que dire : "en las calles, no debo cruzar la línea".

Exemple : _Cuando cruzas la línea y aceptas un soborno, coges un camino sin retorno. Eres un policía corrupto, y nada podrá deshacerlo._

_Franchir la ligne_ pourrait être une traduction, encore que ça me fasse penser plutôt a la ligne de démarcation entre zone libre et zone occupée.

Si quelqu'un a une idée à partir de mon interprétation de la phrase originale...


----------



## swift

Perdonen pero si se trata de *alguien que tiene ciertas obsesiones* (post 1), creo que el verbo "cruzar" no es gratuito. Supongo que han visto "Mejor imposible". Melvil no pisaba las líneas, pero sí las cruzaba. ¿Les da eso ideas?

Me permito transcribir las referencias al TOC en este hilo, pues en mi criterio no deben ser obviadas:



Dunes said:


> (à propos de quelqu'un qui a des obsessions et qui se dit : "no debo cruzar la línea en las calles").





Dunes said:


> c'est cité comme exemple d'idée obsédante, de TOC.



Dándole vueltas al asunto, pienso que la idea de *Dunes* acerca de la línea que separa la acera (la banqueta) de la calle podría ser válida.


----------



## pikkabbu

me permito insistir en que línea está en singular

edito: perdón, este mensaje no era para nada necesario.


----------



## Dunes

Merci à vous tous. Je ne peux donner d'autre contexte que celui que j'ai donné : un exemple d'idée obsédante ou de TOC mais c'est cité comme quelque chose de banal, de courant et d'un peu absurde - ce qui ne me semblerait pas être le cas s'il s'agissait, _stricto sensu_, d'une ligne continue au milieu de la chaussée. 
C'est en effet des idées courantes, me semble-t-il, chez les enfants, un peu moins chez les adultes : sauter d'une dalle à l'autre en essayant de ne pas couper une ligne tracée entre deux dalles, ou le bord du trottoir. 
Puisque la "chaussée", après vérification en français, exclut plutôt les trottoirs, le plus proche et compte tenu de ce que vous avez dit, me semblerait : 
"Je ne dois pas marcher sur les lignes tracées au sol (ou tracées par terre, ou tracées sur le sol)"
"Je ne dois pas couper les lignes tracées au sol (ou tracées par terre ou tracées sur le sol)"
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## swift

Dunes said:


> Merci à vous tous. Je ne peux donner d'autre contexte que celui que j'ai donné : un exemple d'idée obsédante ou de TOC mais c'est cité comme quelque chose de banal, de courant et d'un peu absurde - ce qui ne me semblerait pas être le cas s'il s'agissait, _stricto sensu_, d'une ligne continue au milieu de la chaussée.
> C'est en effet des idées courantes, me semble-t-il, chez les enfants, un peu moins chez les adultes : sauter d'une dalle à l'autre en essayant de ne pas couper une ligne tracée entre deux dalles, ou le bord du trottoir.
> Puisque la "chaussée", après vérification en français, exclut plutôt les trottoirs, le plus proche et compte tenu de ce que vous avez dit, me semblerait :
> "Je ne dois pas marcher sur les lignes tracées au sol (ou tracées par terre, ou tracées sur le sol)"
> "Je ne dois pas couper les lignes tracées au sol (ou tracées par terre ou tracées sur le sol)"
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?



Je suis persuadé que le singulier ("la línea") n'est pas injustifié. Dans ce sens, il est plus probable que "la ligne" soit apparente et qu'elle désigne plutôt la séparation entre le trottoir et la chaussée. Cette hypothèse est d'autant plus logique que l'individu ne se permet pas de "franchir" la ligne. S'il s'agissait du jeu enfantin qui consiste en ne pas "marcher sur" les lignes, on aurait employé le verbe "pisar" en Espagnol.

Enfin... il me semble qu'il ne faut plus se casser la tête avec cette phrase: nous risquons de développer -à notre tour- un TOC .


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

 Je ne suis pas traductrice et je ne donne mon opinion que comme lectrice dans les deux langues 


> "Je ne dois pas marcher sur les lignes tracées au sol (ou tracées par terre, ou tracées sur le sol)"
> "Je ne dois pas couper les lignes tracées au sol (ou tracées par terre ou tracées sur le sol)"
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Je pense que vous en dites trop .
En espagnol cela prête à diverses interprétations (la preuve le fil) et il n'y a aucune raison pour qu'il n'en aille pas de même en français.
Je pense que cela dépendra du contexte plus ample et du public destinataire du texte:
- contexte plus ample, si ce cas est ensuite expliqué de façon plus précise, il sera important de mettre le sens exact à la lumière de ce que l'on vous en dira plus loin. Si le cas n'est pas plus étudié => _franchir la ligne dans les rues_ (de Swift) me semble parfait.

- destinataire :s'il s'agit d'un public ultra cientifique il faudra en effet chercher le verbe exact mais sans insister qu'il s'agit de ligne tracée sur le sol, les collègues "psy" comprendront parfaitement. Si vous vous adressez à des lecteurs lambda (comme moi) _franchir la ligne_ convient parfaitement une fois de plus.

J'insiste, opinion d'une simple lectrice.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
Totalement d'accord avec pikkabbu et Martine :
franchir *la* ligne 
Le contexte ne justifie pas d'être plus précis, et l'expression fonctionne parfaitement quel que soit l'énoncé sous-entendu.


----------



## Dunes

Merci à vous tous. Je me range donc à votre avis "franchir la ligne". 
Mais je pense que si on met seulement "franchir la ligne dans les rues", ça sonne curieusement en français, et que n'est pas très clair. Je crois que "franchir la ligne tracée par terre (ou "tracée sur le sol" ou "tracée sur le sol des rues")" serait plus clair sonnerait mieux ?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Dunes:

Juste une petite réflexion: Pourquoi le lecteur français serait-il plus idiot que le lecteur espagnol ?

La phrase espagnole n'est pas claire, la preuve, ce débat qui tourne en rond...

cruzar la línea : franchir, dépasser la ligne.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

